# Difference Between 49 and 449?



## Jester (Sep 6, 2010)

I am about to book a Spring trip from Cleveland to Benson, AZ and noted that picking the 449 I save $26. Same with the return. My question is since by the time the combined trains reach Cleveland the 2 segments have been together since Albany, why the difference in pricing?

I've always picked the 49/48 LSL in the past but this time wondered what is up?

I might drop in at the shoebox Cleveland station and ask the locals.

TIA,

Jester


----------



## lyke99 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jester said:


> I am about to book a Spring trip from Cleveland to Benson, AZ and noted that picking the 449 I save $26. Same with the return. My question is since by the time the combined trains reach Cleveland the 2 segments have been together since Albany, why the difference in pricing?
> 
> I've always picked the 49/48 LSL in the past but this time wondered what is up?
> 
> ...


Amtrak's booking system treats 49 and 449 as separate trains despite the fact they run together for most of their distance. The price difference you are seeing comes from the fact that the cars for one section are closer to being sold out - the price generally rises as the number of available seats or rooms falls. Pick the lower price - you'll be riding the same train either way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

As stated above it's the same train. The Boston section (448)is on the front of the train, the NYP section (48)is on the rear, only difference! Always go with the low price, same thing happens with the Texas Eagle (#21/#421/#22/#422) and the Empire Builder! (#7/#27/#8/#28)


----------



## AlanB (Sep 6, 2010)

See now I would have said that the difference between 49 and 449 is 400. :lol: :lol:


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought it was because one car reached the station before the other


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2010)

It's because it seems you walk thru 400 cars to get from the 449 sleeper (at the front of the train) to the Diner near the 49 sleepers (at the rear of the train)!


----------



## Mackensen (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I get a pretty good laugh whenever I see something like that. My personal favorite is when the 808 (CHI-MSP coach on the Empire Builder) varies in price from the 8 and 28. There is absolutely no downside to taking the 449 except that you'll be physically seated farther away from the diner (you'll have to walk through all the New York coaches to get to it).


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 7, 2010)

Mackensen said:


> Yeah, I get a pretty good laugh whenever I see something like that. My personal favorite is when the 808 (CHI-MSP coach on the Empire Builder) varies in price from the 8 and 28.


Especially since you can buy tickets on 808 for intermediate destinations, but the conductors only put passengers going all the way to Chicago in the actual 808 coach behind the Portland sleeper. I've had tickets St. Paul - Milwaukee or vice versa on 807 and 808 at least a half dozen times and have always been directed to a Seattle or Portland coach.


----------



## had8ley (Sep 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> It's because it seems you walk thru 400 cars to get from the 449 sleeper (at the front of the train) to the Diner near the 49 sleepers (at the rear of the train)!


From an operational stand point this train is backwards! The diner is the heaviest car on the train and needs to be as far forward in the consist as possible. When the Crescent broke up in Birmingham for Mobile, which left the diner carrying the markers, there were many flat spots, premature brake shoe wear out and even cracked wheels from riding the rear end.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually, the diner does not carry the markers. There are at least 2 NY sleepers and the NY baggage car behind the Dining Car on the LSL!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> It's because it seems you walk thru 400 cars to get from the 449 sleeper (at the front of the train) to the Diner near the 49 sleepers (at the rear of the train)!


Well Dave, since your personal train #27/#28 the PDX section of the EB has the sleeper on the back of a long train that gets even longer when 807/808 are hooked onto the back you would be the one too know for sure! (experience gives knowledge!  )


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> Well Dave, since your personal train #27/#28 the PDX section of the EB has the sleeper on the back of a long train


No, my personal train is #11/#14 - with the PPC!


----------



## had8ley (Sep 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Actually, the diner does not carry the markers. There are at least 2 NY sleepers and the NY baggage car behind the Dining Car on the LSL!


Yes Dave I'm aware but if they put the NYP section ahead of the BOS section the diner would be a lot closer to the head end. I was using the Crescent as an example of what can happen with the diner towards the rear of the train.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> It's because it seems you walk thru 400 cars to get from the 449 sleeper (at the front of the train) to the Diner near the 49 sleepers (at the rear of the train)!


That just works up an even better appetite on your way to eat and helps with the digestion on the way back, though with that much exercise I tend to be hungry again by the time I get to the Sleeper


----------

